# 1969 frame question



## gtomangto (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm going to start a frame off restoration of my 69. 
Was thinking about rebuilding another frame and have it ready for the body.
my question is, are all "A" body frames the same .... I have found a nice frame from a 1971 Monte Carlo. Will it work? ... Thanks for any info you can give.

Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They're all similar, but not all identical. The variances are usually in the rear part of the frame - behind the rear wheels. There may be parts interchange references that have the information, and/or you could take measurements yourself.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not that it is a big deal, but that frame is a parts match to your VIN. Recommend you keep that frame with that body. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A '71 Monte Carlo has a longer frame than the GTO. I think it is a 'G' body, like the Grand Prix of the same year. Not what you want. You need an A body frame from a Buick Sklark, Pontiac Tempest/Lemans, or Olds Cultass '68-'72. And, as Bear said, there may be slight differences in mounting holes, etc.


----------



## gtomangto (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks guys,
I think I'm just going to stick with my frame.


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

Good idea, much longer! I have a complete set of the hotchkis pro touring tubular controls arm sets, shocks, springs, all that, brand new, .50$ on the dollar. Just throwin it out there, good luck with your project!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

From a detailing perspective a '69 Pontiac A body frame is different from a '70-72 Pontiac Abody frame in two areas, the front of the engine cradle, the protruding lower front area. the other area is in the forming of the rear side rails. 68-69's are same. 70-72's are the same in that respect.

On the Monte frames, '70-72 Montes is all they fit. they are 1" different wheelbase than a '69-72 GP frame. For years, several IMCA (dirt modified) builders occasionally used the forward section of the Monte frame, for certain select customers in their chassis builds, versus frames from other '72 and earlier A body's. For a '69 Pontiac Abody 2 door, if the car I was working on had a frame that was wasted, would use another 112" wheelbase '68 or 69 frame with the same shape front lower engine cradle protrusion. For high end resto's, the entire LH rear frame rail can be removed at the forward weld seam and welded into a donor frame, if the original rear section is intact. Last, nice clean frames from factory 6 cylinders cars supported a lot less weight and often do not suffer from cradle sag like frames from high mile heavy V8 Abodys. Have replaced several frames in original '66-70 GTO's and big block Chevelles where frame cradle sag and recurrent front end alignment problems could no longer be solved by use of upper a arm "crash shafts" and chaining down and jacking of the frame cradle at a well qualified frame shop.


----------

